

Category Theory by Tom LaGatta - vinchuco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6L6XeNdd_k

======
hyperion2010
If anyone wants more on categories for non mathematicians be sure to check out
David Spivak's work and his book "Category Theory for Scientists" [1].

1\. [http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.6946](http://arxiv.org/abs/1302.6946)

------
josv
This is so good. I'm not sure how idiosyncratic my reaction is, but this kind
of fluid, beer in one hand (and "go look up the axioms on Wikipedia") mode of
presentation is such an amazing way to introduce and motivate a topic. Just
loved this.

------
Hario
I know Tom, and I can personally attest to his smarts, passion, and personal
warmth. Really excited and proud to see this on the frontpage.

------
RobertKerans
This is excellent: very engaging, very clear. I'm learning Haskell at the
minute, and this really solidified a few abstract concepts for me[1]

NB I'd say my maths knowledge doesn't extend very far beyond GCSE level, and
yet this talk was very understandable, everything described made a lot of
sense. Very highly recommended.

[1] and I think will _ever so slightly_ mitigate the pain/incredulity of
finding _x_ library has, in lieu of documentation, only a category-theory-
related paper...only ever so slightly though.

------
prezjordan
Wow, so many "Well, actually"s in here. I wish it didn't bother me so much.

Great speaker, though!

------
lisper
I'm sorry, but I feel I have to dissent from the positive comments being left
here. This presentation might be good if you already understand category
theory, but for someone like me who knows nearly nothing about it, the
pedagogy is absolutely horrible. A much better place to start is this:

[http://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/category+theory](http://ncatlab.org/nlab/show/category+theory)

where you will actually find a concise definition of what category theory _is_
, and what distinguishes it from more familiar mathematical constructs like
set theory.

------
mjfl
I'd like to see more concrete results from Category Theory. This was a good
lecture, but it was a little too abstract for me.

~~~
almost
Complaining about a Category Theory lecture being too abstract does seem a
little like complaining about a river being too wet :)

------
michaelochurch
I went up to New York (from Baltimore) for this talk. It was worth it.

